# Adoption of a Child



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Can my wife and i, both people of Indian origin,legally adopt a child from India once we get our PR? 

We are both on a SRS 475 visa and hope to get our PR next Sep.

Does it make more sense to wait for C'ship? Can someone tell me the pros and cons of both?

Also is the procedure very tedious and costly?

Do note that we already have one biological male child, who is 3.5 years old so will this be a deterrent?

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

If you are living in Australia you can only adopt and get residence for children under Australian law and from countries that comply with the hauge convention. So most likely you couldn't adopt from India unless you planned to live in India with that child.


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

_shel said:


> If you are living in Australia you can only adopt and get residence for children under Australian law and from countries that comply with the hauge convention. So most likely you couldn't adopt from India unless you planned to live in India with that child.


Hmm thats very sad. But doesn't the visa class 102 offer a way out? Of course we don't want to live in India anymore so are there any adoption centres here in Australia that we could look at?

The wife will probably study to be a doctor which is why we cant really have a biological child and plus we felt that its only the right thing to do, if we can be parents to an orphan and give a better life to at least one child.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

The orphan child visa would normally be a relative of yours not an inter country adoption. 

There are thousands of Australian children of all races and nationalities that are seeking adoptive parents. There parents might have died, be unable or incapable of caring for them so the state cares for them. You could offer one of them a loving home? 

But why would becoming a doctor mean your wife would be unable to have children? I know plenty of doctors with children!


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Hey there,

Thanks for the very prompt revert.Oh i didn't know that about the 102 visa at all.Thanks for letting me know about that.

Well yes you are right about adopting a child from Australia. In fact if we could we would be more than happy to adopt a child from here itself, if it was a perfect world.

Sadly and i say this in the broadest sense of the word that we don't really think its correct for us to adopt a child who is not of Indian descent for s/he would be ridiculed and bullied lots when s/he goes to school. 

After all we have to accept that children can be unknowingly very cruel and if we don't adopt a child who is not of an Indian origin then we will unknowingly have the potential to cause some mighty terrible scars on the poor child.

Most doctors have borne children after they have finished their studies. Unfortunately my wife's medical degree from India is not recognized here in Adelaide so she will have to do her medicine course all over again.

So we really cant afford to spend time having the second kid plus waiting for the child to grow up to go to school since we are both in our early 30's already

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Not good that your wife has to repeat her education. 

And actually after a little digging I found out India signed the Hague Convention in relation to inter country adoption in 2006 AICAN - Site Launcher (http://www.dhcs.act.gov.au/ocyfs/services/adoptions)

Some more reading for you AICAN - Australian Central Authorities


----------

